# Look how much little Carlo is changing



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here he is when I got him at almost 6 weeks old










Here he is yesterday. Look at all the white coming in on his back and all the black on his chest. He is changing and looking so good.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

He sure is changing. He is getting mroe more and more handsome everyday.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

What a lovely looking guy!  My bucky boy is so much more 'fuzzy' you couldn't even really evaluate his conformation right now...Hahaha! I can't wait to clip him down in the spring to see what has become of his structure under all that long hair! :lol:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you two. I think he is just grand. I am gonna try to get a picture of his brother today but with bottle babies that is like pulling teeth. LOL


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh he is soooo pretty!! Very handsome young man .


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree he is very handsome.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks yall. Here they are today checking out a ceder tree I had put in their pasture.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They just amaze me how they change. They change so much and so fast.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Like that last picture. They look so 'mighty' when they stand up on their hind legs! Nice looking fella.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW, he is a handsome fellow and amazing how their colors change as they get older. My lil' buck is so fuzzy and sticky that you can't even tell what he looks like conformation wise...your lil guy looks great.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome guys!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! He is a really handsome buck.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure is handsome!! He looks just like an ober


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh he could be Owen's twin! It is amazing how they grow up and turn into bucks. I miss Owen *tears*


----------

